# John Calvin on the reward of good works in the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 12, 2021)

David, after having celebrated this benefit of the law – that it offers an abundant reward to those who serve God — immediately changes his discourse, and cries out, _Who can understand his errors?_ by which he pronounces all men liable to eternal death, and thus utterly overthrows all the confidence which men may be disposed to place in the merit of their works. It may be objected, that this commendation, _In the keeping of thy commandments there is great reward, _is in vain ascribed to the law, seeing it is without effect.

The answer is easy, namely, that as in the covenant of adoption there is included the free pardon of sins, upon which depends the imputation of righteousness, God bestows a recompense upon the works of his people, although, in point of justice, it is not due to them. What God promises in the law to those who perfectly obey it, true believers obtain by his gracious liberality and fatherly goodness, inasmuch as he accepts for perfect righteousness their holy desires and earnest endeavours to obey.

For the reference, see John Calvin on the reward of good works in the covenant of grace.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 12, 2021)

Very good quote, Daniel. It is helpful to me.

From Psalm 19:11.


----------

